Ask HN: What are your favorite Jira alternatives? - samwalsh
======
scottporad
I’m a fan of Pivotal Tracker for small teams using Scrum. I haven’t used it in
a few years, but I don’t think it works well for large teams...I need to
revisit.

IMHO, Jira is awful. Looking forward to the other responses.

~~~
dyeje
Same. Pivotal is nice because there's very little to bikeshed, but it's a
double edged sword because it can't evolve as your processes get more
sophisticated.

------
johnx123-up
Restya has a good contender [https://restya.com/core-jira-slack-
alternative](https://restya.com/core-jira-slack-alternative) (Disclosure: I'm
on their private beta for the last 2 months). They keep delaying the release
and frequently changing the UI.

------
sunstone
If you're managing a software project then Apache Bloodhound is excellent and
free. Fair warning though it's a geeky product for a geeky use case. If you're
managing a screenplay project it would be more work than it's worth.

------
kull
Youtrack by jetbrains. They have recently introduced new cheaper plans , for
small teams it’s really free.

We switched from JIRA. Best decision ever.

------
ta17711771
Wekan and Notion are, for some reason, the least popular, best options I've
found.

